# throwing up.. what the h*ll



## nessanicolle (Jul 14, 2012)

Today i showed some kids my tegu and him eating some raw eggs.. he ate more than normal and i was kinda proud. but when he was done he started to throw up and foam at the mouth almost like liquid seizure foam.. I was freaking out and he did this for 4-5 minutes until i could calm him down. what happened? too much egg? i washed him off and got everything out of his mouth then watched him bask in his light. One of the scariest thing for me ever.. can anyone help me out?


----------



## HeatherN (Jul 14, 2012)

it almost sounds like he inhaled some. but, i have absolutely no experience with the issue, just raw speculation. all i know for sure is to keep a close eye on him, which i have no doubt is being done. i hope it was a one time incident!


----------



## nessanicolle (Jul 14, 2012)

well its never happend before and it took me by suprise. but he was fine after i put him back.


----------



## got10 (Jul 14, 2012)

It seems like he just ate too much and it came back up when he was handled. not to worry with things like that. Worry when they start bringing up solid matter .Also remember they are still wild animals and alot of animals in the wild will vomit up food if disturbed. Idk why but it happens


----------



## agv0008 (Jul 14, 2012)

I thought tegus should only eat eggs that are fully cooked. Could that have something to do with it?


----------



## yulyani (Jul 14, 2012)

if it happens immediately after eating I would think of regurgitation, not vommit. But I think better if we give only the fully cooked egg, since the raw consist of Avidin that blocked the absorbtion of vitamin B1, and we are also concern about the possibility of salmonella.........


----------



## nessanicolle (Jul 14, 2012)

okay well he's fine now, thanks for the help.


----------



## james.w (Jul 15, 2012)

Raw eggs are fine. Definitely sounds like he either ate too much or was handled too soon after eating. Nothing to worry about.


----------



## laurarfl (Jul 15, 2012)

Raw eggs are fine. It sounds like he ate too much and regurgitated since lizards do not have strong esophageal muscles to keep food down. Egg whites froth easily and there may have been some saliva in there, too.


----------

